# 6 Month Plan For Switching To Vaping.



## RATZ (19/7/14)

Browsing through instructables.com to find a weekend project, I came across this;- http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-switch-to-E-Cigs/?ALLSTEPS

I don't agree with all his points and he is very stuck on his particular brand. But if it helps just one person who is battling to make a complete switch, then it is a success. It is very well written and researched and makes for an interesting read.


----------

